# To enable two more extra cores of AMD  Phenom II X2 560(BLACK EDITION) CPU



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2012)

Forum Friends, I had purchased a new AMD Phenom II X2 560(BLACK EDITION) CPU last Saturday.
My Old Friend AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ CPU,was damaged(PINS WERE BEND AND DAMAGED) due to reckless handling by me when applying the Thermal paste coating.It served me for 5.6+ yrs almost.

The question is that this new CPU(Phenom II X2 560) has two more cores unlocked,though I can't use them.I still use it as DUAL CORE CPU only.
When I boot on the machine,at the BIOS reading flash screen ,it waits for nearly about 15 secs. where a message in yellow depicts:--->

*Press <F3> or <F4> to run  BIO-unlocKING*

Whenever I press F3 it reboots and then says press <F4> to unlock the 4th core,after this again it reboots and an X4 CPU icon is shown on the upper right hand corner of the monitor screen.
Subsequently,it moves to the boot menu,where the problem starts.
If I press to any Linux Menu or Windows-7 menu,then a cursor just blinks on the upper left corner of the Monitor screen,but nothing happens.
I again reboot and *load optimal settings* inside the BIOS to run the machine functional once again.

What is the problem?

*Motherboard: BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M
BIOS: AMI BIOS(88GCO701.BST -> LATEST and successfully updated)*


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2012)

try unlocking only 1 core first. if it runs stable then try unlocking second core.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

every cpus can't be unlocked .. even if they do you may need to tweak additional settings in bios or the unlocked cores even may not be stable.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2012)

@Sam and topgear, the Phenom II X2 560 CPU running at idle shows a temperature of ~44 degrees Celsius,is that normal? Or is it exceeding?
Running on 2 cores only.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2012)

44 under idle is quite high. are you using old cooler? my Athlon II X4 reach 44 only under heavy load.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2012)

^^No. 
I am using the Stock Factory cooler that came with the Phenom II X2 560 pack.Seems,the stock  Thermal paste was not applied to a large surface area and the paste itself was inadequate in amount.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2012)

yup. if the coat of the paste is thin or uneven this can happen. under idle it should be 25-28. or at most 30.

better get a tube of TIM and apply it removing old ones else under load the processor will take quite a beating.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

talking about TiM get something good like CM TF 400 /  Noctua NT-H1 - should cost you ~600 bucks.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

About unlocking 560BE, chances are 25-75, and the odd of being stable is 10-90.
IMO, don't try to unlock it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Thanks @d6bmg, in fact I am quite satisfied with the 2cores(DUAL),I AM NOT UNLOCKING!!!
It was a curiosity(+Temptation),but overcame due to issues related to stability...complexity...longeivity...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2012)

your processor life won't be cut in half if you try unlock the processor. at most the PC will crash repeatedly under load if you manage to boot into windows with a unlocked processor. try unlocking the third core if BIOS allows unlocking individual core or play with the BIOS a bit. there should be a few more options in the core unlock page which sometimes help. My friend unlocked his 555 to a tricore perfectly stable when quad core caused boot problem.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ Your friend is lucky.
Its best being safe when there is no existing problem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> your processor life won't be cut in half if you try unlock the processor. at most the PC will crash repeatedly under load if you manage to boot into windows with a unlocked processor. try unlocking the third core if BIOS allows unlocking individual core or play with the BIOS a bit. there should be a few more options in the core unlock page which sometimes help. My friend unlocked his 555 to a tricore perfectly stable when quad core caused boot problem.


Sam,endorsing your views,I may try by unlocking 1 core at a time.But according to some Forum and sites,mere unlocking won't do much,I have to* tweak* the voltage settings of the CPU,which I am reluctant to do now.Twinkering with voltage settings,and any wrong move will make my motherboard rendered useless and crap.
Actually, a step-by-step guide might help.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2012)

@d6bmg,Truly said. 
I am not so lucky as Sam's Friend, because I had again tried to unlock the cores one by one;though the results were negative.
BIOS and Boot UP screen were locked/frozen due to such issues.
I am running my PC with only 2 cores enabled(DEFAULT SET) and it's running + functioning awesome.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

you need some extra juice to make the unlocked cores stable. IF you don't want to play with volt settings be happy with what you have got.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2012)

^^Thank you very much topgear,my Friend for the good advice.
But I want to have the other *2 cores enabled so the CPU becomes an X4 processor*.
What I need is a *step-by-step guide* to tinker/play with the voltage settings.
Friend any help,I mean any link or tutorial will be much better.

Same help seek, from other friends also...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 2, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> When I boot on the machine,at the BIOS reading flash screen ,it waits for nearly about 15 secs. where a message in yellow depicts:--->
> 
> *Press <F3> or <F4> to run  BIO-unlocKING*
> 
> ...



does this problem pops up from the very 1st incident after you install the proccy and switch on the system ? i ask this as i am going to buy this proccy next saturday for a friend.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thank you very much topgear,my Friend for the good advice.
> But I want to have the other *2 cores enabled so the CPU becomes an X4 processor*.
> What I need is a *step-by-step guide* to tinker/play with the voltage settings.
> Friend any help,I mean any link or tutorial will be much better.
> ...



here you go 

Overclocking
AnandTech - Unlocking the Phenom II X2 555: 3.2GHz Quad-Core for $99
Phenom II: Unlocking Cores, Cache, And A Free Lunch : Introduction
AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition: Unlocked and Overclocked


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> does this problem pops up from the very 1st incident after you install the proccy and switch on the system ? i ask this as i am going to buy this proccy next saturday for a friend.


No,not at all.This is a *very good processor according to AMD standards*.It is pretty fast and handles workload at ease,according to your work.
You can safely buy the CPU for your Friend.
For DEFAULT true DOUBLE CORE function its awesome and amazing.
GO AHEAD!!!
The problem I discussed crops up,when* I try to enable* the extra 3rd & 4th core.





topgear said:


> here you go
> 
> Overclocking
> AnandTech - Unlocking the Phenom II X2 555: 3.2GHz Quad-Core for $99
> ...




A very heartily THANK YOU,@topgear,my Friend.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ you are welcome and take care


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

As the unlocked cores are unstable, be happy with default two cores.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2012)

^^Yes I am.
*Remembering *your advice and facing the *REALITY* ,I am satisfied with the default two cores.


----------

